# new Weim puppy / Romeo



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

_Romeo_ is 8 weeks old. He is pretty much the craziest thing I have in my life right now. Considering he runs around trying to rule the house.


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS!
I love the breed.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

hmm. its almost the size of me.









ima fall over mommy. [right before he tipped over]









whoah!









A c t i o n !


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

He looks adorable - love the name too!


----------



## muki89 (May 27, 2008)

He's adorable! I love how he's ears are almost as big as his head right now


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

I know I said this before but, way too cute for words! Those eyes will melt your heart in an instant, won't they?! Congrats on him!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Dylan, he is gorgeous!! I love those blue eyes! 
How are things between him and Asia? any better?


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

ha ha luckily _fostering _Asia payed off and we found her loving family, 
besides living over *5 states away*, they had been on *vacation*

so it is just *Romeo* and *Bandit*,
and my boyfriends dogs *Akia* and *Spike*, and they all love each other!

ha ha, and I know his *ears are huge!!*


----------



## Racquel_Kane (Jul 9, 2008)

romeo is adorable!
hes gorgeous!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

racquel!! babe i miss you!, 
glad you joined!


----------



## Racquel_Kane (Jul 9, 2008)

haha, I miss you to!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

Romeo is chewing up everything in our house as of right now.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a doll face! Congrats on your new pup.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

ha ha thank yoos


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous!
Tell me where you live so I can steal him!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

ha ha, idk bout steeling him
ha ha thanks.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a sucker for blue eyes!  That's one of the most beautiful pups I've ever seen.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks, his eye are pretty intense.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I do have to say, I've always been very fond of Weim's looks, and yours is absolutly beautiful. Remember to take a ton of photos (and share them here) they grow fast!!!!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

LLLLove it! He is so adorable! One of the only things that stops me from getting one is I hear they are hella active. But please keep the pics coming. I want a weekly picture report.


----------



## Baylee-Belle-Mia (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby! He's adorable! When you dont want him anymore, he can come live at my house! jk!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

ahh, omg you called it
ACTIVE ALERT!!
ha ha, but I run all the time for volleyball trying to get scholarships, 
so i can buurn it all out of him


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

He's a cutie.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

aww thanks, he is crazzy insane


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He's very cute! I love his blue eyes. 

I just love puppies...


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

who doesn't love puppies?


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Haha...I love that last one where he has his little paw up! Cute.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

i know, and looking at the first photos, 
and now these i can really see how much he grew!


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I bet he is growing fast!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

new photos :dylan2::dylan2:
*21, july '08* 9 weeks old.









_Romeo Lounging. _









_Romeo && Bandit. _









_o0o Flash! _


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

_Hmmm Caption? _









_My blue eyes. _









_? Mommy blinds me with her flashing thing. _


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

Some new photos of Romeo and his new fluffy duck and purple cat chew toys.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

and finally


----------



## reinawolf360 (Aug 4, 2008)

gosh it's so beautifull...i always wondered how they got that color on the fur...such beautty


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks so much, yea i love the blue weims even more.


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Aww,he is a handsome boy!!!
Dylan,you take beautiful pictures!


----------



## rex'smom (Jul 26, 2008)

omg too cute...............


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks! hard to capture photos of a puppy that doesnt ever stay still,
and has his mind set on eating the camera person


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I am loving his eyes!


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

more photos.


----------



## Dylan_Casber (Jun 21, 2008)

^pokes, favorite










i just love the one where he is asleep,
haha he never is awake when i take photos,
i always have to wake him from napps, 
because thats the only time he is kinda quiet.


----------

